# How many machines and grinders have you ever owned?



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Upgradius can be a slippery path but it just struck me that I'd only ever owned 3 espresso machines and I know a lot of you have owned a lot more.

Machines

Gaggia Classic

Quick Mill Andrea Premium

Sage Dual boiler

La Pavoni for about 2 weeks (I'd picked it up for another forum member)

Grinders for the machine

Porlex

Eureka Mignon

Mazzer Super Jolly

Mazzer Major

Grinders for brewed

Maestro Plus

Lido 3

How has everyone faired in this path?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

not enough fingers and toes I am afraid!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> not enough fingers and toes I am afraid!


surely it would be easier to list what you haven't owned


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> not enough fingers and toes I am afraid!


Not even a ball park?

Mythos's must have to be in double figures.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not even a ball park?
> 
> Mythos's must have to be in double figures.


It must be between 40 and 50 and thats machines owned, not bought to sell.......ah the happy memories! I could list a lot of them but no one would want to read a long list of names!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> It must be between 40 and 50 and thats machines owned, not bought to sell.......ah the happy memories! I could list a lot of them but no one would want to read a long list of names!


I would however be interested in top 3 favourite grinders/machines please


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> It must be between 40 and 50 and thats machines owned, not bought to sell.......ah the happy memories! I could list a lot of them but no one would want to read a long list of names!


Fook! 40-50 machines in the last 5 years? Not including grinders?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

igm45 said:


> I would however be interested in top 3 favourite grinders/machines please


I will list the top 5 of each. I have a very fond spot for the Fracino Heavenly as this was my first 'proper' coffee machine. The Bosco one group was totally stupid with a 7 litre boiler, but, I can say I have owned one. The GS3 Auto......did nothing for me but gets me into a relatively exclusive club, in the UK anyway. The Orchestrale Nota was a fantastic HX machine. Drop dead gorgeous and made a really good cuppa, even if it is expensive. Lastly, the L1.....no comment needed.

Grinders. First 'proper' grinder was a K30 in red that I bought new from Hasbean. Then as my knowledge increased, so did my demands. The K10 Fresh was just the absolute, but for domestic use the retention was a killer. The Fiorenzato F64 or F83.....just really good grinders that punch well above their weight especially at the price point. Next would be K8. I had it at the same time as the K10 Fresh and it pulled really good shots. Lastly, without further ceremony, the Mythos.

I have left out the Versalab as I just did not get on, also the HG One. It took me 3 attempts to finally realise I did not like!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmmmm


You're in a different league CC.

I'm not sure which the greater would be machines you've owned or machines you still own.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I will list the top 5 of each. I have a very fond spot for the Fracino Heavenly as this was my first 'proper' coffee machine. The Bosco one group was totally stupid with a 7 litre boiler, but, I can say I have owned one. The GS3 Auto......did nothing for me but gets me into a relatively exclusive club, in the UK anyway. The Orchestrale Nota was a fantastic HX machine. Drop dead gorgeous and made a really good cuppa, even if it is expensive. Lastly, the L1.....no comment needed.
> 
> Grinders. First 'proper' grinder was a K30 in red that I bought new from Hasbean. Then as my knowledge increased, so did my demands. The K10 Fresh was just the absolute, but for domestic use the retention was a killer. The Fiorenzato F64 or F83.....just really good grinders that punch well above their weight especially at the price point. Next would be K8. I had it at the same time as the K10 Fresh and it pulled really good shots. Lastly, without further ceremony, the Mythos.
> 
> I have left out the Versalab as I just did not get on, also the HG One. It took me 3 attempts to finally realise I did not like!


L1 made a better cup than the GS3?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Hmmmmmm


I think the original post was in the past tense , and not the present .

It would be nice to hear your top five of each


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> L1 made a better cup than the GS3?


Of course it did !


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Baby Gaggia and Gaggia Mdf was old set up,

ECM Elektronika and Fiorenzato F83, wish I could try lots more more but I love my set up.

Someone should start a rental business on here lol.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

All within one year:

sage DTP

sage DB

LM linea mini

sage smart grinder pro

sette 270

mazzer mini e

mythos 1 (soon)

when I spent £500 on my first set up exactly a year ago (which seemed a bit crazy at the time) I could never have imagined it getting to this. This coffee business is a funny one...


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Delonghi B2C

La Spaz S1

Vesuvius

Super Jolly

K10 PB

E10

I think I'm set now, upgraditis hasn't struck again...yet...although...an L1...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

kennyboy993 said:


> L1 made a better cup than the GS3?


absolutely......the GS3 gained cult status due to its popularity in the States, the same place that thinks the Strega is the best lever machine in the world. Do not get me wrong. the GS3 is ok, but absolutely nothing special, other than owner satisfaction


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> It would be nice to hear your top five of each


5. Caravel, such a simple design and so well engineered, if only it had a bigger shot volume.

4. L1-P big boiler and big size put this behind the gs3, however just magnificent shot capabilty.

3. GS3 mp with strada mod (if only DFK actually appreciated the stability of this saturated group) super stable lots of functionality great consistency plus pressure contolabilty on the fly it's a great machine but very pricey on parts and service.

2. L1 less versatile than the GS3, however for pure espresso it is a better machine, super stable, cheap and easy to self service all I. A kitchen friendly frame

1. L-R brings a whole new dimension to progressive roasts.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> 5. Caravel, such a simple design and so well engineered, if only it had a bigger shot volume.


Caravels are beautiful little Machines. I've toyed with getting one over the years and the only thing that puts me off is the small shot volume.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not many here .....

Machines

Francis Francis X1 - for about two weeks

Cherub

L1

Grinders

Iberital MC2

Quamar M80

Mythos

Mythos one CP

2 x Hausgrind


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> 5.
> 
> 3. GS3 mp with strada mod (if only DFK actually appreciated the stability of this saturated group) super stable lots of functionality great consistency plus pressure contolabilty on the fly it's a great machine but very pricey on parts and service..


But I had the auto not the Strada. Temp stability is fine but does it have any relevance in the way the vast majority of us use out machines which is making one or two drinks at a time?


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

OK, I am i think about 3 years into home espresso, which in turn has turned into home coffee...

Started with (the gaggia thing is a conincidence)

Machines

Secondhand Gaggia Classic (2 years) - MY starter machine, No PID, no silvia wand. GREAT for learning as long as you only make coffee for 1. This was paired with my first two grinders.

Secondhand Gaggia TS (1 year -> Present) - big utilitarian and entirely functionally unglamourous HX machine. This has allowed my coffee game to kick on in so far as allowing my to make way more coffee per unit time, and to steam more than 4oz of milk in a sitting. In fact, its pretty much infinite steam, which with a 4 hole tip, was quite the learning curve. I think I appreciate this machine so much more for having spent so long with the classic. This machine has also been my entry into basic machine repairs (solonoid went a few months after getting it). That this bug boxy guy has survived on the kitchen counter kinda means than most machines in whatever future comes will be aesthetically acceptable.

Secondhand Gaggia Factory G106 (incoming) - my entry into the world of levers

Grinders -

Secondhand Gaggia MDF (1 year) - Stepped, dosered, came with my first machine, served me well enough. Taught me to compromise and be flexible. Really well built, though I didnt know at the time.

New Mahlkonig Vario Home - (2 years -> Died) - Stepped, but about 10 times finer than the MDF, smaller, and on demand. This taught me the value of distribution in the basket, and what I only learned later, the value of low retention in an exploitative home setting. This grinder died in so far as the stepping mechanism started to lose its setting, especially on light roasted beans. I may resurrect it as a brew grinder down the line. It does its job really well, it is small and neat and has low retention. Swapping beans is an efficient process, as is dialling in.

But it didnt last long enough to justify the cost

Used Ceado ES37 - (the last few months) - Stepless, on-demand. My first commercial grade grinder. Notably more retention than the Mahlkonig Vario Home, just as notably less demanding on distribution in the basket. Much faster than the Vario, quieter too. Bigger, but not Super Jolly big at all. Less efficient than the vario home in dialling in new beans due to retention, but still all in all this feels and tastes and sounds like a much better grinder.

-------

Brewed coffee (18 months now) - I got into home espresso. I am now into home coffee, I am now into coffee. 18 months ago a picked up a plastic V60 cone and a Rhinowares grinder for camping coffee. this setup cost 40 quid. This setup gave me most of my truly great cups of coffee. Its not sexy but it works.

-----

Incoming

Gaggia Factory G106 - Small Manual Lever machine. My next chance to learn more about espresso, maybe to make tastier espresso

Aergrind - a handgrind stepup from the rhinogrinder, at a very reasonable (due to kickstarter price). I half had my eye on a feldgrind until this came up. I only brew filter for 1, mainly on weekends, so same burrs in a smaller setup should be no loss for me.

---------------------------------------

The aspirational Future.

I have had some time to play with a LM Linea Mini at a coffee Festival, and paired with the LM mazzer-a-like grinder, this was a surprisingly forgiving machine in my untrained hands. Its pretty, its simple, other machines do more for less - I have read. The GS3 seems to be the better again option, but is crazy expensive and seems quite demanding in maintenance.

My early forum browsing days had framed E61 PID'd DB machines as the endgame target. Following a year of non-E61 HX espresso, I am not sure what those machines and their reviewers promise is really what I want.

The Londinium Machines seem to have nigh on universal praise for a lot of reasons I value (quality of espresso, serviceability, reliability). I think if an L1, or maybe further down the line an L1R came up at the right time that might be something I'd look at. The L1 small machine in 2018 might even be in play by then.

Grinder-wise I am in a honeymoon phase. I can only imagine potentially upgrading to a E37S, but not for the forseeable future. I appreciate a grinder that is not way taller than my machine, or so I think.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I Have not actually* owned* very many.

*Machines*

Gaggia

Fracino Heavenly

Izzo Vivi

Izzo Duetto

Rocket R58

Quickmill Verona

Vesuvius

Melita Varianza - bean to cup

*Grinders*

*
*couple of cheaper burr grinders, Gaggia, pavoni

Rossi RR45

Mazzer Mini E

Zenith Eureka 65E

Ceado E92

*Roasters*

Genecafe CBR101 (250g)

Quest M3 (250g)

Genecafe CBR1200 (1kg)

Amazon Dalian 1Kg


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Machines:

A very cheap DeLonghi without pump

Gaggia Classic

Rocket Cellini

Profitec 700

Grinders:

Porlex Mini

Eureka Mignon

Profitec T64

Kinu M68

Others:

Aeropress

Clever Dripper


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm quite a lightweight in the 'number of toys club'

Machines

0 - (before I found CFUK) various crappy Delonghi and Krups things that mostly broke after a year.

1 - Classic with Auber PID and Silvia wand.

2 - Dave C's early 'test' Rocket R58

Grinders

1 - Iberital MC2

2 - Mazzer Mini doser (used with Classic)

3 - Dave's Eureka 65E bought at about the same time as the r58

4 - Ceado E37s

Very happy with current setup and no plans to change unless I suddenly come into serious money (unlikely!)

Only kit on the horizon is that I'm looking to start brewing and cold brewing when my Aergrind turns up (hopefully in a couple of months). At which point I'll probably get a mizudashi for cold and a Clever dripper.

I think I've avoided a lot of upgraditis by taking a big leap early on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I'm quite a lightweight in the 'number of toys club'
> 
> Machines
> 
> ...


It's not about the toys it's the coffee that you make with that counts.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Machines

krups filter

krups filter2

krups filter 3

Krups espresso thermoblock

Krups espresso - blew up

Delonghi - died

gaggia classic 2015

gaggia classic 2014

gaggia classic 2009

gaggia classic 2004

gaggia classic 2002 (with vegas gold plating!

La pavoni Europiccola

Grinders

Bosch blade grinder

Krups burr grinder - static static static

Iberital MC2 Doser

Iberital MC2 O/D

Rossi RR45

Super Jolly

Super Jolly

La scala / macap mx

Super Jolly

someone told me early on that consistency and repetition was the art of coffee making,,,, did I misunderstand......


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep, which I'm mostly very happy with (and the way to improve would be better spent on training than trading up I expect). The results I get from my setup are certainly good enough for my tastes and level of discernment - very convenient and consistent with minimum faff. Of course I'm always trying to learn more and improve - that's where the 'hobby' aspect and the forum with all its knowledge comes in. Of course there are even better machines and grinders out there but out of my league and probably I'm not being held back by the kit - very likely I'm the weakest link in my coffee chain so apart from my monthly bean splurge my wallet is relatively safe! I'm a little curious about other stuff but I'm not keen on buying and selling so I tend to want to get something that will see me through for a few years.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Espresso-

Gaggias - Espresso, old style Baby x2, Syncrony compact, OWC, Classics (3 maybe 4) and a Tebe.

Fracino Piccino.

3x Rancilio Silvias.

Iberital L'Anna 1 group.

2x Bezzera BZ02's

Rocket Giotto Evo.

Lot of machines bought as faulty, fixed up, modified and then sold on.

Grinders-

Gaggia MM.

Fracino Piccino grinder.

Cunhill brasil.

Rossi RR45.

Compak E8.

Roaster-

Gene Café CBR101.

Also have Aeropress and Rhinowares for camping/caravan/holidays.

I don't think that I'll be upgrading anytime soon, I am now concentrating on technique and roasting expertise and I hope to get some training soon.

Still, I can't stop myself looking at faulty machines on eBay&#8230;


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Yep, which I'm mostly very happy with (and the way to improve would be better spent on training than trading up I expect). The results I get from my setup are certainly good enough for my tastes and level of discernment - very convenient and consistent with minimum faff. Of course I'm always trying to learn more and improve - that's where the 'hobby' aspect and the forum with all its knowledge comes in. Of course there are even better machines and grinders out there but out of my league and probably I'm not being held back by the kit - very likely I'm the weakest link in my coffee chain so apart from my monthly bean splurge my wallet is relatively safe! I'm a little curious about other stuff but I'm not keen on buying and selling so I tend to want to get something that will see me through for a few years.


I'm pretty content with my set up. I can't see me changing the machine. Possibly the grinder might improve things but it would be a big jump in price.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Apart from brew devices, I've started with a POS Krups and blade grinder (the horror!), then started to peruse the forums and got Rancilio Silvia and Mignon, updated with PID and other stuff, then got the Feldgrind, Portaspresso Rossa PG Air espresso maker ( poor man's vesuvius lol), then the Kinu M68. The Kinu and Feldgrind are excellent for espresso IMO. I've sold miss silvia and mignon and am currently enjoying the worktop space and really nice espresso









I'm expecting delivery of the Bellman stovetop steamer to go with the Portaspresso.

As for brewed I've started with Chemex and aforementioned blade grinder, then got a Zassenhaus Brasil and Graef 802 grinders. I now usually grind with Feldgrind for brewed. I use Chemex still, Java Maestro dripper, Aeropress, French press, Syphon and rarely a moka pot.

Looking forward to getting a lever..waiting for the Londinium compact


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

My story (with previous machines in italics)



*
Machines*

*
*

Gaggia Classic w/ Silvia wand (googling for how to do it/use it is how I ended up here)

Fracino Cherub

Sage Dual Boiler (x2)Technivorm Moccamaster



*
Grinders*



*
*Dualit Burr grinder (original one)

Quamar M80e

Mahlkonig EK43

hand grinder (forget the make, but with ceramic burrs)

Feldgrind



*
Other*

Clever Coffee Dripper

Aeropress

V60

Various cafetieres

Various moka pots


----------

